# TiltShift-Aufnahme: Rhein



## nieselinho (13. Dez. 2012)

Hallo an alle,
dank der freundlichen Mitarbeiter von RWZ (Raiffeisen Waren Zentrale) in Wiesbaden durfte ich auf das Dach des Silos und hatte eine perfekte Aussicht über den Rhein, Schiersteiner Hafen und Wiesbaden.

Genutzt habe ich das, um eine TiltShift-Aufnahme zu erstellen. Es war a**** kalt da oben 
Hier mein Ergebnis:

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9gtSBoGbyA[/yt]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: TiltShift-Aufnahme: Rhein*

*gefällt mir*


----------



## Dr.J (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: TiltShift-Aufnahme: Rhein*

Kannte diese Technik bislang noch nicht. Super gemacht.


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: TiltShift-Aufnahme: Rhein*

@Jürgen
Nie den Telekom Werbetrailer gesehen? 

Optimal sind wohl Aufnahmen aus 45° von schräg oben - halt wie wenn man auf ne Modelleisenbahnplatte schaut. Find den Effekt auch witzig - würde da gern mal ne Aufnahme von meinem Traktor haben wollen, wenn er wieder läuft. Beim Grasmähen oder Heuwenden - schaut bestimmt auch ganz nett aus... 

@Robin
Am besten gefällt mir der Anfang mit den Paddlern - da kommt der Effekt besonders gut raus.


----------



## Dr.J (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: TiltShift-Aufnahme: Rhein*

@Joachim
Nicht bewußt


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: TiltShift-Aufnahme: Rhein*

Also bis du auch so einer ....


----------



## Dr.J (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: TiltShift-Aufnahme: Rhein*

Einer, der Werbung wegschaltet?  

Außerdem da ich fast nur Sky gugge, bekomme ich von Werbung kaum was mit.


----------

